# Pens.. Blah



## Ibangwood (Feb 25, 2010)

I know this a wood turners blog.. And I know people post pics if their pens, I teach pen classes and little boys and girls at 8 &10 years old can turn them perfectly, people on here should post more spindle work and bowl creations and even end grain work .. Just saying,


----------



## Horatio (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm not a pen turner myself but I realize that pens themselves are incredibly useful and relatively simple to make. Of all the things I can make, they make a perfect gift for some people in my family, for instance. Many of the pens here are taken from hand harvested wood or homemade acrylic blanks which is the more difficult part or at least the part of the project requiring the use of some artistic talent. 

I much prefer looking at well done bowls, vessels, etc but we all post what we turn here so....


----------



## Ibangwood (Feb 25, 2010)

Agreed, but unless there segmented or something crazy cool.. You know


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Ibangwood said:


> I know this a wood turners blog.. And I know people post pics if their pens, I teach pen classes and little boys and girls at 8 &10 years old can turn them perfectly, people on here should post more spindle work and bowl creations and even end grain work .. Just saying,


Man when it rains it pours. I just got through with another problem post.

You seem to have woke up in a bad mood. 

First off we like to encourage people to show all there work regardless of experience level. Your comments like this should be kept to yourself since it discourages that. Actually I think you should use this time to post pictures of your master pieces instead of being an ass.

Some people only turn pens some have special woods or such that they use. A lot of people use pens as a way to get started in turning. The difference is they are posting pictures and being a positive member on the forum where as you are not. 

Enough said.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

get um rrbrown lol:thumbsup:
i agree everyone has different skill levels and we all need to be encouraging to everyone
i have never turned a pen and seldome look at pen threads but thats my choice:yes::yes:
to each his own is my theory


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Ibangwood said:


> I know this a wood turners blog.. And I know people post pics if their pens, I teach pen classes and little boys and girls at 8 &10 years old can turn them perfectly, people on here should post more spindle work and bowl creations and even end grain work .. Just saying,


 
:thumbdown:, im sure the 8 and 10 year old would not agree with you. atleast not the 8 and 10 year olds that i teach,,,

and i agree with rrbrown, i dont think we have seen any of your spindle or bowl creations..:furious:


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Wow, some nerve you have, especially since I dont recall ever seeing any of your work posted here. Go over to the IAP forum and look around and see if you have the same opinion of pen turners and if you do, please post the same comment over there. Please????? I could use a good laugh!!

Not that I need to answer to your request but not all of us do spindle and bowl work and many of us are still learning. Yes Ive been turning for almost a year now but I'm self taught so its a slow going process. I still havnt turned a successful bowl yet but I eventualy will. Untill then, I will continue to post pens and if you have a problem with it, feel free to pass by the thread instead of opening it and then making foolish statements such as this one. Ive turned enough pens now that I feel fairly confident in my ability and rarely even post them anymore. After reading this rediculous thread, you have inspired me to post everyone I turn now. I'll even PM you the links to each thread if you'd like!?! Enjoy!!


----------



## PhilipCollier (Jan 2, 2012)

WTG Bass my distant cousin. Very well said.

PCollier -the forever rookie-


----------



## ghost5 (Aug 19, 2012)

Well let's see. I have turned exactly 2 pens. It was ok but not for me although the guys that showed me how do it almost exclusively. Great for them but not my thing, however, I would never tell them that what they like to do isn't what I like or that it wasn't worth seeing. 

As an artist that works at Master Level in two different media I see things all the time I would never do but took as much or more skill and creative thinking than mine does. Just because I didn't enjoy doing it doesn't mean it has no merit and others might just enjoy a pen more than what I turn, in fact they probably do but not one has ever said so. 

Sad to see even here the trolls show up but like most good forums they get taken down a notch or three fairly quickly by members and moderators. 

Perhaps knitting or needle point would be more to your liking. :smile:


----------



## Itchytoe (Dec 17, 2011)

I somehow missed this post last night, so I'm a bit late to the party it seems. 

I'd add my thoughts on what I think it says about you to complain about someone being proud that they made a good looking pen, but I think you already know my thoughts on that.

I'd add my thoughts on what I think it means that you find it offensive somehow that there are people you believe to have less skill than you, but I think you already know my thoughts on that.

I'd add my thoughts on why I think you'd make an entire thread to complain about people posting pens, but I think you already know my thoughts on that.

I'd add my thoughts on what it means that an 8 year old can be taught a craft and what that says about the craft as a whole, or the child in question, but I think you already know my thoughts on that.

I'd point out that my thoughts pretty much mirror the thoughts of the posters above me, but I think you already know that.

So instead of doing all that, I'll just post a smiley instead.:donatello: Don't think I've ever seen anyone use that one before, so I'll dedicate it to you.


----------



## davidpensfan87 (Apr 16, 2012)

I would like to thank your for your post. However, I feel that I strongly disagree. I think that it doesn't matter what work someone posts on here. I enjoy looking at everyone's work, even if it the simplest pen to the most intricate bowl. It gives me happiness that people are proud enough of there work to post it on here. Maybe they are a beginner that is looking for an expert's help. Maybe some of us only know how to turn pens. Are you saying pen turners should be deprived of their right to post pictures of their work on here? This forum is for fellow WOODTURNERS to encourage, give great feedback, constructive criticism, to share ideas, seek advice and to give advice.
David.


----------



## davidpensfan87 (Apr 16, 2012)

Also, in the last 60 threads started on here, there have been only four showing us pens. Apparently that is too much for you. I would suggest a bowl turning forum…


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

[QUOTE=" Ive turned enough pens now that I feel fairly confident in my ability and rarely even post them anymore. After reading this rediculous thread, you have inspired me to post everyone I turn now. I'll even PM you the links to each thread if you'd like!?! Enjoy!![/QUOTE]


Love it. If I had a laughing icon I'd paste 50 of them lol. 

Pens are great, some might be a little plain but it is a skill none the less. I have about 100 different pics of pens I have turned, maybe I should join you. 

Love the PM idea.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

ghost5 said:


> Well let's see. I have turned exactly 2 pens. It was ok but not for me although the guys that showed me how do it almost exclusively. Great for them but not my thing, however, I would never tell them that what they like to do isn't what I like or that it wasn't worth seeing.
> 
> As an artist that works at Master Level in two different media I see things all the time I would never do but took as much or more skill and creative thinking than mine does. Just because I didn't enjoy doing it doesn't mean it has no merit and others might just enjoy a pen more than what I turn, in fact they probably do but not one has ever said so.
> 
> ...


Awwwe - my wife likes needle point, what's wrong with that 

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## bond3737 (Nov 13, 2009)

Lets break this down real quick because this is getting out of hand. What has the OP said:
1. This is a wood turners blog
2. people on here post their pen work
3. I teach 8-10 year olds who can turn perfect pens
4. would like to see more people posting endgrain work and spindle work.
Perhaps it was a tad insensitive to imply that pens are easy. Ive never tried a pen but ive seen enough people post about difficulties to know they can be challenging. I think what we are reading here is a preference. IBW wants to see more bowls and spindles and such. So what. He is mistaken when he says pens are easy. Pens are easy when you get good at them is what he meant to say. If you had given one of his 8-10 year olds all the stuff to make a pen and then said just go ahead and do it, I doubt you would have great results. Still I think there is a group mentality that comes about where people SWARM on a post with negative energy when nothing bad or personal was meant. Do I think the way he phrased things was incorrect? sure... But there is no reason to gang up like this fellas. It puts a bad spin on this whole place. Id like to see a- if you dont like it ignore it- clause go into effect. Let he who has never misspoke cast the first angry retort and the like.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

bond3737 said:


> Lets break this down real quick because this is getting out of hand. What has the OP said:
> 1. This is a wood turners blog
> 2. people on here post their pen work
> 3. I teach 8-10 year olds who can turn perfect pens
> ...


Ofcourse that person should clerify if there is a negative response...


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

bond3737 said:


> Id like to see a- if you dont like it ignore it- clause go into effect.


 We dont need a "clause". That should just be common sence and was kinda the point of my post. I'm not really gonna post every pen I make from here on out and I'm probably not going to PM him links to my pen posts. Just making a point. He still shouldnt have posted his comment the way he did. If you wanna see more bowls or spindle work posted, then just say so. No need to call out and bash pen turners in the process. Besides, the way I see it, pen turning is basically spindle work.


----------



## Horatio (Apr 4, 2012)

I like tacos. 

Also, I have a broken lathe so I have nothing to add. Fail.


----------



## davidpensfan87 (Apr 16, 2012)

Horatio said:


> I like tacos.
> 
> Also, I have a broken lathe so I have nothing to add. Fail.


Lol. I like chipotle. 

My lathe needs a new belt.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Lol, I turned 3 pens today out of Arizona iron wood, for a member at WB......


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

I got a new centre saver pen mandrel but have not had chance to use it yet 

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

DaveTTC said:


> I got a new centre saver pen mandrel but have not had chance to use it yet
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


You should use it and write a review thread on it, I always wanted to know if they are better than the standard.live center


----------



## Itchytoe (Dec 17, 2011)

RusDemka said:


> You should use it and write a review thread on it, I always wanted to know if they are better than the standard.live center


x2! I've been thinking about getting one. I have had some mandril warping issues in the past, but think that a mandril saver like that might just be what I need.


----------



## Ibangwood (Feb 25, 2010)

Hmm interesting


----------



## davidpensfan87 (Apr 16, 2012)

RusDemka said:


> You should use it and write a review thread on it, I always wanted to know if they are better than the standard.live center


I've used the one from Penn State and returned it because the blanks were never as tight as they were with the brass nut. The blanks kept stopping when I was roughing.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

I will write a review once I have put it thru its paces


In essence I say it has to be a superior method. 

As for how tight it holds your work that all comes down to your tail stock, how tight it will go and how secure it is once locked in place.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Itchytoe (Dec 17, 2011)

davidpensfan87 said:


> I've used the one from Penn State and returned it because the blanks were never as tight as they were with the brass nut. The blanks kept stopping when I was roughing.


What kind of lathe do you use?


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

Ibangwood said:


> Hmm interesting


all this and this is all you got to say????
im dissapointed in you for sure now:yes::yes::yes:


----------



## davidpensfan87 (Apr 16, 2012)

Itchytoe said:


> What kind of lathe do you use?


Delta midi. It's actually my uncle's.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

DaveTTC said:


> I will write a review once I have put it thru its paces
> 
> In essence I say it has to be a superior method.
> 
> ...


Looks like duncsuss beat you to it, but u can still add your input


----------



## PSDkevin (Dec 18, 2010)

Itchytoe said:


> What kind of lathe do you use?


I have one and experience the same problem. I have only turned 2 pens on it and so far I have been able to crank on the tail to stop it mostly. I do think it runs more true than a regular mandrel when you have to tighten alot. I think the thing I like best about it is not having to space the stuff to the threads. Just throw the blanks/w bushings on there and go. I want to try turning between centers. As soon as I buy a dead center that is.....


----------



## PSDkevin (Dec 18, 2010)

Itchytoe said:


> What kind of lathe do you use?


Sorry this is the quote I meant to use. Lol


----------



## PSDkevin (Dec 18, 2010)

davidpensfan87 said:


> I've used the one from Penn State and returned it because the blanks were never as tight as they were with the brass nut. The blanks kept stopping when I was roughing.


I mean this one. MAN! I am going senile


----------



## davidpensfan87 (Apr 16, 2012)

PSDkevin said:


> I mean this one. MAN! I am going senile


Happens to the best of us.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

I have posted another thread with a review of the centre saver with a video just over 4 minutes for this interested.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## SGalley (May 12, 2013)

rrbrown said:


> Man when it rains it pours. I just got through with another problem post.
> 
> You seem to have woke up in a bad mood.
> 
> ...


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

AHHH the memories :yes::yes::yes:


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

robert421960 said:


> AHHH the memories :yes::yes::yes:


 :yes::yes::laughing::laughing::thumbsup:


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Lest we forget


----------



## JTTHECLOCKMAN (Dec 31, 2011)

Ibangwood said:


> I know this a wood turners blog.. And I know people post pics if their pens, I teach pen classes and little boys and girls at 8 &10 years old can turn them perfectly, people on here should post more spindle work and bowl creations and even end grain work .. Just saying,


 
Just thinking out loud here. Do you think your 8 years old can make this pen?? Or how about you??? Love to see it. They are all wood. 










Or maybe this one which it too is all wood. Turned on a lathe. Just a pen though. :yes:















Oh here is a couple more wood pens your 8 year old kids can try. Not that hard to do. Good luck. Hope you post some when they get them done. Love to see them.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Ok this was already addressed so I'm closing it so we don't have the same problem again. I will move that last post from SGallley.


----------

